# Where would you be?



## newtgadget (Sep 3, 2006)

WHERE WOULD YOU BE IF:

YOU HAVE ALL THE MONEY YOUR HEART DESIRES

YOU HAVE NO WORRIES ...

YOU COME HOME AND THE FINEST MEAL IS AWAITING YOU...

YOUR BATH WATER HAS BEEN RUN...

YOU HAVE THE PERFECT KIDS...

YOUR PARTNER IS AWAITING YOU WITH OPEN ARMS AND KISSES...

SO WHERE WOULD YOU BE???...
*
*
*
*
*
*
Obviously, in the wrong HOUSE......


----------

